# Big Moe's BBQ sauce



## dirtydog207 (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone ever use it? It's made by a guy up here in New England somewhere..

Its actually Big Mo's Arkansauce..


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

nope can't say as i have.. Have you tried it ? is it good


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## dirtydog207 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive used it on ribs that were baked before.. Thought it was pretty good.. Other say its the best..


----------

